# Bob Shores engines



## el gringo (Apr 23, 2017)

Silver Bullet
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGdi0HFp2x4[/ame]

Silver Angel

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGdi0HFp2x4[/ame]


----------



## joco-nz (Apr 23, 2017)

Very nice looking engines. :thumbup:
You seem to have the little angle video twice.  I mention it only out of self interest as I wanted to see the Silver Bullet  running.


----------



## el gringo (Apr 23, 2017)

Sorry about that James...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPBF_-qqDZQ[/ame]


----------



## michael-au (Apr 23, 2017)

Nice engines
I also have built the silver bullet


----------



## BDSjr (Jul 5, 2017)

Excellent work, very nice !


----------



## minh-thanh (Jul 5, 2017)

Very nice !!


----------



## kadora (Jul 6, 2017)

Hello El Gringo
Your engines are little jewels . I like how smoothly are running.
What kind of water pump do you have on silver bullet ?
Do you have a picture of pump ?
Thank you


----------



## ShopShoe (Jul 6, 2017)

El Gringo,

You have a nice collection of engines there.

I guess I missed this post when it orginally went up. 

Belated Kudos and it's nice to see your work.

--ShopShoe


----------



## el gringo (Jul 6, 2017)

Kadora,
The gear pump was part of the Silver Bullet design package. I used gears from a worn out VSR drill. I'll look around for a picture.


----------

